# Coco "nut" at 16 weeks



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

She is absolutely gorgeous!! Look at that face!!
Do you clip her face? You can really see her beautiful eyes


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh My God So Cute!!


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

She is sooooo cute.She has the same markings as Malie 
XClare


----------



## loopyloo (Aug 18, 2012)

She is sooo gorgeous Karen. Is she as innocent as she looks?


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ah love your description! She doesn't look nutty at all....just very cute and innocent! x


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Gorgeous! and look how pretty she sits


----------



## benson (Apr 18, 2012)

She is one gorgeous poo


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Gorgeous xxx 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Beautiful..


----------



## BeckyP (Mar 21, 2012)

So gorgeous!


----------



## CurlieKatie (Sep 12, 2012)

Very cute!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Coco you are sooo pretty. xx


----------

